# DeRosa Giro D'italia



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Last weekend I saw this bike for the first time up close and personal - now I want one. Are these still available anywhere? The paint scheme was a blue to silver fade and back again with a chrome fork crown. Did these even ever get built with something like a 60 TT and headtube of at least 20.5? Can anyone compare this bikes ride to anything else - ie steel paramount - Basso - etc. ? :idea: 

Any leads appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Funny you ask about this.

There is a used on e outside my LBS, I was actually thinking of buying it as it has CAmpy 8 speed on it. The frame is too big for me but in really nice shape.

I keep going back to look at it but no idea what I'd do with the 8 speed stuff.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*?*

How big? where?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

bigman said:


> How big? where?


It's a 58 and I'm in BC.

If you want to know more I will go down and take photos and measurements etc.

No problem, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

As it happens I ran into the owner of this bike today, he has it in on consignment.

He tells me it is a 56 x 56 - if interested - let me know.


----------

